# Auto lights



## WallaceTech (Nov 3, 2013)

Guys.

I miss my auto lights that i had on my MK1. On the MK1 you purchased a little black box and new switch. Do i just need to do the same for the MK2 or is there more to it than that?

Cheers

Craig


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Think the auto lights/wipers are in a sensor beneath the rear view mirror. Not sure the cost on retrofitting it but well worth having if it's reasonable. Would guess you would need coding done once fitted to enable it, no doubt some posts on here about it. How's the new wheels? bet it was a great drive home


----------



## WallaceTech (Nov 3, 2013)

Bugger. Was hoping it would have been as easy as fitting as the one below.

The drive home did not start as good as i wanted. Hit the motorway and above 75mph the steering wheel was shaking so bad. Took it back to the dealer who thought the wheels might not have gone on the same way as they were taken off to be sorted out.

Anyway as the dealer was busy he said to pop to the tyre place and get them balanced and give him the bill. Anyway got the garage and tyre place said the tyres had worn on the inside quite bad and needed replacing. Called the dealer and he paid for a fresh set on the front + balancing. Issue went away and drive back was awesome.

I do need to see if tracking is out or some other small issue as to why they had not worn straight. Dealer was spot on and just sorted everything with no questions and no checking.

Really in love with my MK2 but trying to make it mine again.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aluminium-AUT ... rmvSB=true


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

It's good you got a new set of tyres out it. Would get the tracking checked on a hunter machine seen a few threads on here where people have had problems even after getting it tracked and didn't get sorted until the alignment was done on a hunter, why I don't know :lol: but saves you taking the chance. Think kwik fit uses them.

Not sure about the link you posted for the auto lights here is the one from hazzy dayz so you can see what I mean about the sensor

http://hazzydayz.com/genuine-audi-auto- ... -521-p.asp

pretty sure you would be able to source the parts way cheaper and get help here with the coding. If you go down the sensor route you can also enable coming home/leaving lights.


----------



## WallaceTech (Nov 3, 2013)

anyone know if this kit or if something like it is available for the MK2?

http://www.bold-sport.com/store/index.p ... uct_id=166

Cheers

Craig


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Link doesn't work mate?..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WallaceTech (Nov 3, 2013)

Odd. Works my end.

Have posted it again.

http://www.bold-sport.com/store/index.p ... uct_id=166


----------



## WallaceTech (Nov 3, 2013)

This link is the same sort of thing as well.

http://www.uspmotorsports.com/RFB-Autom ... t-MK6.html


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Ah think it's tapatalk playing up with the link, would be interesting to see a kit for this though yeah!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WallaceTech (Nov 3, 2013)

So guys any thoughts?

Caught me out twice today. Forgot to put my lights on when i went out and forgot to turn them off when i came home.

I have a feeling this will work but just want to see what more expect opinions say


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I think it would work fine, obviously you'd need the correct auto light switch for the TT 
I'd buy one myself but they list it doesn't work with DRLs 
I can't see why though

I'm still very tempted to get one and have a play with it

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## WallaceTech (Nov 3, 2013)

Im tempted to give it a go as well.

Do you think a MK2 switch that does have the auto lights + that adapter do the trick?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

WallaceTech said:


> Im tempted to give it a go as well.
> 
> Do you think a MK2 switch that does have the auto lights + that adapter do the trick?


That's how I'd do it

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## psycho29TT (Jan 10, 2015)

WallaceTech said:


> Im tempted to give it a go as well.
> 
> Do you think a MK2 switch that does have the auto lights + that adapter do the trick?


I think the Auto Switch + the rear view mirror sensor would do the trick, as this is what you normally would have to install, maybe + something else, other than a new dedicated windshield, which I wouldn't pay for just for this MOD, BUT I think the sensor + the correct add-ons would do the trick.


----------



## WallaceTech (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks mate.

Do you know or could you point me in the direction of somewhere that i could obtain a parts list.


----------



## psycho29TT (Jan 10, 2015)

WallaceTech said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Do you know or could you point me in the direction of somewhere that i could obtain a parts list.


This is what you need, part number, I don't know yet, will search for them and update them in this same post later.

UPDATE: Rain and Light sensor part number: 8K0955559A

http://www.ebay.it/itm/GENUINE-AUDI-A3- ... 1708875994










No DRL, this is the one for you! http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-Tt-8J-Mk ... 463c1d4fd0

With DRL, Part Number 8J1941531H: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2009-09-AUDI- ... 20e6ac45a8


----------



## WallaceTech (Nov 3, 2013)

sweet. Thanks mate.

Any idea where this sensor plugs in to?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Plugs into the CEM

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## psycho29TT (Jan 10, 2015)

CEM = Central Electronic Module (for ignorant's like me!!)



WallaceTech said:


> sweet. Thanks mate.
> 
> Any idea where this sensor plugs in to?


It plugs into this;










You can get it from here: https://www.kufatec.de/shop/en/audi/a3/ ... =anleitung

Voilà! I think you are all set!! I also want to do this, but don't want to buy the new windshield......


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

psycho29TT said:


> CEM = Central Electronic Module (for ignorant's like me!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brick your windscreen and claim on insurance for the sake of £80 sounds good to me! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisH (Feb 16, 2015)

legend139 said:


> psycho29TT said:
> 
> 
> > CEM = Central Electronic Module (for ignorant's like me!!)
> ...


Claim on insurance, if agreed then brick it. not the other way round. would be a pain to pay out if not covered.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Then you would require the mounting kit and the auto dimming mirror

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## psycho29TT (Jan 10, 2015)

1wheelonly said:


> Then you would require the mounting kit and the auto dimming mirror
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Do you thnk the auto dimming mirror is mandatory? I agree if you want to keep it stock, then yes, but if not.....????


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

No not at all and when I do mine I'll hide the sensor 
But if you go the route of new windscreen etc then you need the auto mirror to mount it

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## psycho29TT (Jan 10, 2015)

1wheelonly said:


> No not at all and when I do mine I'll hide the sensor
> But if you go the route of new windscreen etc then you need the auto mirror to mount it


So you would go for Sensor + wire harness + Auto switch, and that's it?


----------



## WallaceTech (Nov 3, 2013)

Might start looking at sourcing the parts. Its the one feature I'm missing badly from my MK1


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

psycho29TT said:


> 1wheelonly said:
> 
> 
> > No not at all and when I do mine I'll hide the sensor
> ...


Yes mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## psycho29TT (Jan 10, 2015)

1wheelonly said:


> psycho29TT said:
> 
> 
> > 1wheelonly said:
> ...


Cool, thx for your response! Where would you position the sensor? I know someone has taken the original mount from the windshield and mounted the mirror + sensor there, same windshield-.... Might worth the try!


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Did you get this to work in the end ?


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

There's a cheap one (new) at http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Automatic-Aut ... rmvSB=true. As per the USP advert, it's marked as being for a Golf, Jetta, Passat, Sharan, and no model year, but it does have dimensions and pictures of the contacts - see also the alternatives offered below the main auction.


----------

